# Ice fishing lakes in NW ohio



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

What lakes primarly get ice fished in the NW region? I am looking to branch out all over Ohio this winter ice fishing and just wondering what lakes people ice fish on up there. Thank you for any info!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

dre said:


> What lakes primarly get ice fished in the NW region? I am looking to branch out all over Ohio this winter ice fishing and just wondering what lakes people ice fish on up there. Thank you for any info!


In the Toledo area, there's a lot of ice fishing for walleyes on Lake Erie. Popular spots include Breast Bay (SE Michigan) and Crane Creek and Catawba state parks on the south shore.

Inland, I don't know of any great spots locally. Better reports seem to come from the various upgrounds at Fostoria, Findlay, and Lima.

Jim


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Other than the big lake, NW Ohio doesn't have much in the way of lakes for ice fishing. La Su An, Harrison, and the reservoirs are probably the best bet unless you know anyone with a farm pond.

I live in Toledo, and about 80% of my ice fishing takes place in the Irish Hills in Michigan. Depending on how far you are looking to drive, I would suggest the Irish Hills to you, or maybe the lakes around Hillsdale, MI.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

East Harbor is a good spot for Gills,Crappies.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

wasn't La Sue Ann closed this past winter ? Budget cuts , no ice fishing ?


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

I heard there was a pond out at maumee bay that was decent for crappie and gills? never fished there but would like to know how the ice fishing is there? its hard for us NW guys! Im planning a trip to skeeter at some point but planning on giving some of our res's a shot. fishing reports around here not too good.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've tried ouy there twice the past two years with only 2 crappies to show for it. Have heard of other guys doing o.k. there but no luck for me. Did really well with the gills at East Harbor last year. Fished Findlay once last year with no luck. I would like to try the big pond for walleye, but with no ice knowledge of it , it seems to risky for me.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Last Friday #1 had a nice half inch of clear ice, Yesterday no ice and white caps, same on #2.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Private ponds are the way to go around here... BucketMouth, where do you fish in the Irish Hills?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

dre - not sure where in the NW you are located or how far you are willing to travel... Willard Reservoir (more in the North Central area) is 'supposed' to be an excellent place to ice fish. It gave up several bags of perch to me during softwater. I have watched some nice perch come up through holes in the ice there, just never MY hole.  Bellevue #5 is usually good for some catfish and occasional crappies if they don't plow the entrance shut when the snow flies. Any of the small town upground reservoirs will give up fish here and there, but can be tough as most are flat bottomed with little structure. Also noticed Sandusky Bay was not mentioned.

ress - Wow!!! Never would have guessed still no ice on the bigger reservoirs, but the wind has been pretty harsh. Not much wind tonight, bet it will be solid by morning, if not already. My pond locked up a while ago - checked it tonight and it has 5"+ - may have to drill a hole tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

BASmead said:


> Private ponds are the way to go around here... BucketMouth, where do you fish in the Irish Hills?


I've fished a bunch of the lakes up there. Devils is probably the one I have fished the most. I also like to fish Evans. I've probably iced 10 lakes or so up there.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Bucketmouth, cool, my family has a spot @ Iron Creek Mill Pond.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

BASmead said:


> Bucketmouth, cool, my family has a spot @ Iron Creek Mill Pond.


Never fished it. I am assuming its private. Do any good there?


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Me and phisherman and a couple other randoms will be venturing up to the hills this weekend. I've seen some solid reports that there are a good number of fishable lakes with safe ice.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

around toledo area, delta res. lower and top, orlander park in slyvania, fulton pond, swanton res. oak openings park evergreen lake, archbold res. waseon res. metomora res. all have a varity of fish , perch, sauger, bass, trout, panfish, and all
will be lock in soon, also a sleeper is strawberry lake in holland


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

were about east harbor camp ground side?


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

peach680 said:


> were about east harbor camp ground side?


Yes on the camp ground. Most people walk out the boat ramp.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

HOCKEY said:


> around toledo area, delta res. lower and top, orlander park in slyvania, fulton pond, swanton res. oak openings park evergreen lake, archbold res. waseon res. metomora res. all have a varity of fish , perch, sauger, bass, trout, panfish, and all
> will be lock in soon, also a sleeper is strawberry lake in holland


Strawberry lake? Is that the pond at the park next to the trailor park on angola? If it is I thought you cant fish there. I grew up out there and way back when we used to fish there but when they cleaned up the park they posted no fishing


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

stex1220 said:


> Strawberry lake? Is that the pond at the park next to the trailor park on angola? If it is I thought you cant fish there. I grew up out there and way back when we used to fish there but when they cleaned up the park they posted no fishing


The pond you are talking about (not sure if it's named "Strawberry") has fishing docks with a paved trail, so I guess you can fish. Last spring, two of us caught a nice mess of bluegills there, along with a few bass. I went back later in the summer to see if they'd hit a foam spider, but carp had churned the pond into a total mudhole.

Jim


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

If Swantucky is around, he might be able to provide an update on Evergreen. I used to fish there a bunch, and have iced it 4 or 5 times. All the fish in that I caught were dinks through the ice. Swantucky said there was a pretty big fish kill there a few years ago. I would say stay away from there unless you have an itch and can't make it to better waters.

I iced Strawberry and fished it softwater and never had much luck. The last I was there was 2 winters ago. I got :S. Softwater, I caught a handful of sub-12 inch bass.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Checked the pond in Holland (Strawberry?) this morning and found a sign that wasn't there last summer. Among other things, it said that you cannot keep any bass under 17" and no panfish at all.

Jim


----------

